# Wooden Screw Key Lock



## rd_ab_penman (Jun 24, 2007)

Just finished another working wooden lock. Original design by the original " Lock Man " Tim Detweiler. Made from Mahogany, Pine, and Maple. Lots of fun making threaded locking bolt and threaded nut for screw assembly. Every part is made from wood. 





Les Elm
Red Deer, Alberta


----------



## Woodlvr (Jun 24, 2007)

Beautiful jon Les. I just wish that I had more time to sit down at my scroll saw and try these. I purchased a book Making Wooden Locks and have not used it as of yet.  Keep up the good work.[]

Mike


----------



## Gary Max (Jun 24, 2007)

Really neat---I don't think I have ever seen them before.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jun 24, 2007)

Super neat. You may have started me on a new venture.


----------



## Gary Max (Jun 24, 2007)

Heck ---I was thinking about talking with Mike about this book that's collecting dust. Dang cannons are getting hard on the old back---LOL


----------

